
What leads to success at math contests? - jimsojim
https://usamo.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/what-leads-to-success-at-math-contests/
======
jimsojim
Not exactly HN material, but I found the strategies and ideas discussed in the
post/comments are insightful and universally applicable.

~~~
brudgers
I think the idea of many small problems each of which is challenging but not
unreasonable to solve as the route to improving skill is important.

------
brudgers
Date: 2014

